# Driven a skidder to prom



## Timberjackboy (Apr 12, 2004)

Have you guys ever heard of anyone driving a skidder to prom? I think it sound s like a unique idea?


----------



## treeman82 (Apr 12, 2004)

Around here, not only would they laugh at you non stop, but the cops would also have a field day with you.


----------



## Newfie (Apr 12, 2004)

Pretty cool if your date has one tooth and is your sister.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey! I remember her!


----------



## Newfie (Apr 12, 2004)

Didn't you go with your hetero-life-mate?


----------



## Lumberjack (Apr 12, 2004)

It is a great idea, specially if you got a farm gal girl who is cool with it.


Only problems is the cops, liability, and parking (which couldnt be too hard).

At all my proms, there where many cops.

The only way a skidder is street legal is if it is headin to or from work, within 50 miles of its place of origin. (In my state)

If I coulda got the logistics worked out, then I would do it in a heart beat!!!

How would you valet park it tho?


----------



## caryr (Apr 13, 2004)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 13, 2004)

I never went to a prom with a log skidder, but did go to the drive-in with one though. We had any parking spot the lil' woman and I desired, but had to plow a burm for the best view.
John


----------



## Timberjackboy (Apr 13, 2004)

*cool*

I go to school in a small town I know in woodtsock students drive tractor in to prom. Why not a skidder eh. The only bad part would be to shine her up and hire a float to get it there, seeing my school i s about 20 miles a way


----------



## cybergeek23851 (May 5, 2004)

Similar story: I was bored one morning so instead of driving the van to school, I drove the lawn tractor. The principal wigged out when I pulled up.


----------



## treeman82 (May 5, 2004)

I once drove my pick-up to school towing behind me a 12" diesel Morbark. I got out of class at 10:12 that day anyways...


----------



## JimL (May 6, 2004)

I drove the 640 to school one day. It was some farm day or some bull puckey, lots of kids drove tractors and such. 

I also drove a backhoe one day, I was put in it to push snow with, I got done around 7am, school started soon so i just went to school.


----------



## NeTree (May 6, 2004)

Around here, I don't think anyone would flinch.


----------



## Newfie (May 6, 2004)

Ahh come on Erik! Are you a hip dude stuck in a hick town? 

Do they know where school is?


I should be one to talk, the gene pool is barely wading depth around here. 

If anyone drove a skidder to the prom it would most likely be on a suspended license. DUI seems to be an avocation for most aroubd here.


----------



## NeTree (May 6, 2004)

Day gots skools up dare?


----------



## Timberjackboy (May 6, 2004)

*cool*

sounds good boys


----------



## Newfie (May 6, 2004)

*"Day gots skools up dare?"* 


We shure duz,eh...


----------



## Timberjackboy (May 6, 2004)

*work*

gonna be a lot of work. By the time i pressure wash it paint it, take te chains off her, and have it floated over caus eim about 30kms a way? is it worth it?


----------



## Bill G (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Newfie _
> * If anyone drove a skidder to the prom it would most likely be on a suspended license. DUI seems to be an avocation for most aroubd here. *



Around here it is still illegal to drive a skidder, tractor, or lawn mower if your license to drive is suspended. It really does not make sense though. You do not have to have a license to drive one (thus I drove a tractor to school before I could drive a truck) but if you had a driver license and lose it because of a DUI then you cannot drive any motor driven item. Go figure ? 

Bill


----------



## Lawn Masters (Jun 29, 2004)

I like the idea. All the kids I've seen at the schools are into those stupid jap cars and tuning them things, just show up one day with a massive machine like a Cat 777 dump truck and see who's laughing when you hit their car with that. Then when you get out just look around and say something like, Hey get that thing out from under the front of my truck!


----------



## Lawn Masters (Jun 29, 2004)

I like the idea. All the kids I've seen at the schools are into those stupid jap cars and tuning them things, just show up one day with a massive machine like a Cat 777 dump truck and see who's laughing when you hit their car with that. Then when you get out just look around and say something like, Hey! this ist a quarry.


----------



## Timberjackboy (Jun 29, 2004)

*cool*

oh ya
I almost shoved a loader truck over with the skider once. I wasn't payen aatention and pushe dthe steering lever the wrong way and I was goen right into it lol


----------

